# No OSBB complexities...frame came with BB



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

After hours of research on the best BB solution for my Roubaix frame, and after being told it did not have a BB installed, I finally got a look at it and lo and behold, a CeramicSpeed BB is already installed. It's a black matte frame which doesn't thrill me but whereas another poster was unhappy with Spec. not warrantying a wheel, I can't complain at getting an SWorks frame after finding a small crack in my Comp (SL8?) frame from 2011. 
I'm putting on Ultegra 6800 but apparently there are no GS Rear Derailleurs available from our shop's distributor and they can't/won't order off the net so now it's a waiting game till they get the parts ordered or I just order myself. I prefer to give my LBS the profit and support them but I'm only willing to wait so long. Interesting that I can order the entire group and have my LBS install it but the LBS can't order it off the net per their agreement with their network. 
Also no surprise that the black matte frame was the only one I could get. I have some old white Krylon spray paint I can use on it.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

digibud said:


> I have some old white Krylon spray paint I can use on it.



Which will void further/forward warranty totally.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know if you're clear of the woods yet... what crank set do you want to install? If its anything from Shimano, those bearings in the bottom bracket will have to come out.

If that's the case... Praxis all day.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

robt57 said:


> Which will void further/forward warranty totally.


wasn't serious...


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

TricrossRich said:


> I don't know if you're clear of the woods yet... what crank set do you want to install? If its anything from Shimano, those bearings in the bottom bracket will have to come out.
> 
> If that's the case... Praxis all day.


All framesets include machined Shimano crank adapters.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

vertr said:


> All framesets include machined Shimano crank adapters.


what frame sets? I'm pretty sure that not all Specialized frame sets come with Shimano adapters..


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

No....I'm not really going to use Krylon spray on my new bike. It did come with Delrin adapters and I considered going with a different crank in order to avoid them but we'll see how it goes and just use the adapters. I -think- it has an aluminum sleeve in the BB. I'm pretty sure I recall reading the 2015 Tarmac does but I'm not entirely sure. If I have to pull the BB and replace it with a Praxis at some point that can be done easily enough. I'm not crazy about a matte finish and would have like the option to get a lesser -anything but matte black- frame but I'm guessing that Spec. only has SWorks bare frames available. A full Ultegra build will make this into a decent bike and I'm very interested to see if it feels substantially stiffer than my current 8r based Comp. If it does I won't be keeping it but I'm hopeful that won't be the case and looking forward to finding out. I expect to be able to ride 4-5mph faster.... .


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

digibud said:


> No....I'm not really going to use Krylon spray on my new bike. It did come with Delrin adapters and I considered going with a different crank in order to avoid them but we'll see how it goes and just use the adapters. I -think- it has an aluminum sleeve in the BB. I'm pretty sure I recall reading the 2015 Tarmac does but I'm not entirely sure. If I have to pull the BB and replace it with a Praxis at some point that can be done easily enough. I'm not crazy about a matte finish and would have like the option to get a lesser -anything but matte black- frame but I'm guessing that Spec. only has SWorks bare frames available. A full Ultegra build will make this into a decent bike and I'm very interested to see if it feels substantially stiffer than my current 8r based Comp. If it does I won't be keeping it but I'm hopeful that won't be the case and looking forward to finding out. I expect to be able to ride 4-5mph faster.... .


By "full ultegra build" you mean crank set as well, correct? if so, you're gonna need a BB converter.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

TricrossRich said:


> what frame sets? I'm pretty sure that not all Specialized frame sets come with Shimano adapters..


My shop told me all of the frames come with the basic Wheels Manufacturing adapters pictured below when I got my Roubaix SL4 Expert warranty frame. However, I don't recommend using them. I went through two sets and ended up switching to something else due to creaking.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> My shop told me all of the frames come with the basic Wheels Manufacturing adapters pictured below when I got my Roubaix SL4 Expert warranty frame. However, I don't recommend using them. I went through two sets and ended up switching to something else due to creaking.


hmmm... I'm pretty sure that my Venge frame set did not come with those. I took everything out of the box when I got it and I don't remember seeing those. I could be wrong though.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

my 2015 tarmac expert did not come with these, but of course it ships with an FSA BB30 crankset


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

If you bought a complete bike you don't need those. That's why your Tarmac did not have them.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

The Wheels adapters, shown above, came with my frame. We will see how well they work. I spent hour upon hour researching various BBs and adapters thinking my frame came bare. Now that I learn it comes with the CeramicSpeed bearings installed and the Wheels adapters I'm just going to go with that and see what happens. If I had a clear indication that a different crankset would be so much better than the Ultegra set I'd consider it to avoid using the adapters but I'm unsure of shifting issues and so my current plan is to go with the adapters and if I get creaking I'll change to Praxis or Hope or something else. It's absolutely crazy how the frames and BBs are all over the map in terms of compatibility with cranks and each other.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

digibud said:


> The Wheels adapters, shown above, came with my frame. We will see how well they work. I spent hour upon hour researching various BBs and adapters thinking my frame came bare. Now that I learn it comes with the CeramicSpeed bearings installed and the Wheels adapters I'm just going to go with that and see what happens. If I had a clear indication that a different crankset would be so much better than the Ultegra set I'd consider it to avoid using the adapters but I'm unsure of shifting issues and so my current plan is to go with the adapters and if I get creaking I'll change to Praxis or Hope or something else. It's absolutely crazy how the frames and BBs are all over the map in terms of compatibility with cranks and each other.


I'm not sure why you spent hours researching... it took me about 2.5 minutes to realize that everyone who used pressed fit adapters or stuck with the press-fit bearings had issues at some point... and for the $75, it seemed worth it to just go with the praxis from the jump.

I hope the adapters work for you... can't wait to see the bike once its built.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

TricrossRich said:


> what frame sets? I'm pretty sure that not all Specialized frame sets come with Shimano adapters..


Any BB30/PF30 frameset does. Not completes. I've bought four (and opened seven) different Specialized framesets in the last two years and every single one of them came with Shimano adapters.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

digibud said:


> The Wheels adapters, shown above, came with my frame. We will see how well they work....


I've been 'seeing' since August.



> current plan is to go with the adapters and if I get creaking..


Popping, more than creaking was my early experience. A small silicon O-ring behind the crank spider on the Ultegra compact crank 24mm spindle cured it.. 1000 mile so far so good. That popping was driving me nut early on...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

vertr said:


> Any BB30/PF30 frameset does. Not completes. I've bought four (and opened seven) different Specialized framesets in the last two years and every single one of them came with Shimano adapters.


Hmmm... I guess I missed it when I took everything out of the Venge box. oh well, I was certain I was going Praxis as soon as I bought the frame, so no worries.

To the OP.... hope it works for you. Can't wait to see pics? any updates? Have you started building?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

TricrossRich said:


> Hmmm... I guess I missed it when I took everything out of the Venge box. oh well, I was certain I was going Praxis as soon as I bought the frame, so no worries.


I don't think you missed anything. Its my understanding the new OSBB frames do not have adapters. The bearings merely drop right into the face openings. 

My 2010 S-Works Tarmac started creaking and squealing three weeks ago. I had right at 26k miles on it, and it had always been perfectly silent. Took it in and the mechanic said the bearings were pretty much wore out. He replaced them and it immediately made funny sounds. Took it back the next day and another mechanic said he would go over it carefully. He thoroughly cleaned and reinstalled the cups and bearings then torqued the crank back on to spec. 500 miles and its perfectly silent. I think most noise issues are due to poor installation. The OSBB and/or PF30 do appear to have little room for error.


----------

